# Green Thumbs - Very Large Dragon Fruit @ Current



## N2TORTS (Nov 13, 2015)

Very LARGE Dragon Fruit ripening currently @ The Cove'.......


Dragon Fruit are the “Pitahaya-producing” cacti of the genus _Hylocereus_ and are originally native to Mexico. They were transplanted to Central America, East and Southern Asia countries, where they are heavily cultivated for their fruit. A resemblance in taste to a cross between a watermelon and kiwi....with tons of “edible” tiny black seeds contained within the fruit (much like a Kiwi).

This one is on a plant that is over 8’ foot tall…This is the largest (fruit of this species) I have personally grown .....


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2015)

Beautiful to see it growing. I bought about 10 cuttings last spring and shared some with my son in Texas. My cuttings are all growing, but are only about 3' tall. I'm unsure if I can plant them in the ground because it does freeze here during the winter. 

If you harvest that fruit will you please show us pictures of the insides?


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 13, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Beautiful to see it growing. I bought about 10 cuttings last spring and shared some with my son in Texas. My cuttings are all growing, but are only about 3' tall. I'm unsure if I can plant them in the ground because it does freeze here during the winter.
> 
> If you harvest that fruit will you please show us pictures of the insides?


You Betcha .....This one is just about ripe!....


----------



## wellington (Nov 13, 2015)

That is really cool. I have never eaten one. Don't really know how to. Is there anything you can't and don't grow? Man if I could have just half your green thumb and of course your weather wouldn't hurt either


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 14, 2015)

wellington said:


> That is really cool. I have never eaten one. Don't really know how to. Is there anything you can't and don't grow? Man if I could have just half your green thumb and of course your weather wouldn't hurt either


Well Barb ......did I mention I belong to the Bamboo Society?....LOL ....No kiddin'
Another one of my many odd collections with about 12 or so (used to have about 20) types of bamboo.....I mean what other knuckle-head would have a bamboo print in their home office?...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 14, 2015)

So that's what they look like. Neat.


----------



## sendie (Nov 14, 2015)

I LOVE pitaya!! I had some in Belize when my husband worked there. They're sweet and tasty


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 14, 2015)

I bought a dragon cactus and fire ants ate it . I've never seen ants on any other cactus I've had .


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 14, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> I bought a dragon cactus and fire ants ate it . I've never seen ants on any other cactus I've had .



Mike….very interesting. Most of the time if ants are present, they are feasting on a flowering/fruiting type of cacti, but more than likely they are there feasting on mealy bugs or the sweet secretions from aphids called “honeydew” which can attract entire colonies of ants to your garden….and if potted even the better as ants use this pot as a colony/incubator grounds.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 15, 2015)

So you don't think the ants killed it ?


----------



## Pearly (Nov 15, 2015)

Great to know that I'm not the only "plant freak" Your dragon fruit looks awesome. I just recently got one pewny segment from adult plant and I'm not sure if it makes it but I have access to fresh tropical fruit luke Dragon Fruit year round at our very wonderful Central Market in Austin which is a very nice, gourmet type of HEB (grocery supermarket). I have seen pictures of your garden that you've posted here and love what you do. I too have "specimen garden" and things just sorta "happen". I always look for interesting plants that will do ok in my climate zone. Now I'll be in a quest for tortoise friendly plants for the babies' outdoor enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 15, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> So you don't think the ants killed it ?



I've lost plants occasionally from ants going into the hole in the bottom of the pot and nesting. I never thought they ate the roots, but I figured the activity in the root area killed the plants.


----------



## Pearly (Nov 15, 2015)

As for fire ants we have them here as well, the only time I lost a plant (potted or in ground) was when I didn't treat it with ant bait in time. Yes, the ant colony tends to destroy the root system. I haven't really looked into what the exactly do to the roots, knowing that I need to keep them away from my best plants is good enough for me. Now with getting the outdoor tortoise enclosure planted it will be little different. I never use pesticides or herbicides. My husband still insists on using "weed&feed" on our lawn but none of that will be in the tort garden. I'll have to figure out the safe effective way of keeping ants out of the tort house and it's a great comfort to know that I can turn to TFO and get some answers wishing great Sunday afternoon to y'all


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 15, 2015)

That one cactus was 150 bucks . I would love to replace it but not if this happens again .


----------



## dmmj (Nov 15, 2015)

it does not resemble a dragon..false advertising!


----------



## Lancecham (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a few dragon fruit plants growing. They are really tasty. I have the one that is pink inside and the one that is white inside. They grow very well her in California. I probably got 60-70 fruit this year. Here is one of the white ones and my last harvest a couple weeks ago.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 19, 2015)

I think my mom gave me a fruit like this once to try, I cant remember if I liked it, but i remember it had a strange odor.. same fruit?


----------

